
Launch HN: Vitamin P for Positivity - wbnns
https://vitaminp.net/
======
wbnns
Hi HN! My name is Will. I'm currently enrolled in Startup School and have been
talking to my wife/partner a lot lately about how all of this negative and
depressing news that keeps coming out day after day, really sticks to me and
makes me feel down and sad. That said, I definitely don't want to ignore it.
We're on this planet together and we are all affected by so many of the
negative things going on, one way or another. We have to help each other where
we can, and we're going to get through all of this somehow.

But it's important (at least for me), that I try to make some space for some
of the positive things that are happening, and also generate some positive
thoughts -- otherwise I get really depressed and feel despair about where we
or a lot of us might be headed. So I made Vitamin P. It's a once-a-week email
with a few links to positive stories in the news! Some other sites already do
this, but I wasn't seeing exactly what I was looking for, so I've made this
first and foremost for myself. I figure even if I'm the only one that ever
looks at it, hopefully it will help me at least to feel just a little bit more
positive amidst everything going on.

If you'd like to get a preview of the kind of content, you can see it on your
social network of choice [1][2][3][4]. Everything is syndicated, so no need to
check all of them.

Anyhow, so that's it - Vitamin P for Positivity - if you have any feedback,
please let me know!

Cheers and hope you all have a great weekend. ️

\----------

Footnotes:

[1] - Facebook:
[https://facebook.com/vitaminpsupply](https://facebook.com/vitaminpsupply)

[2] - Instagram:
[https://instagram.com/vitaminpsupply](https://instagram.com/vitaminpsupply)

[3] - reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vitaminpsupply](https://www.reddit.com/r/vitaminpsupply)

[4] - Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/vitaminpsupply](https://twitter.com/vitaminpsupply)

